# Wouldn't want that job!



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Twenty years ago, twenty pounds ago, and before being "Daddy", yep, sign me up.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hell no. Won't even climb my 60 foot silo or roofs.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I remember watching Mike Rowe on Dirty Jobs doing something on one of those windmills no thanks.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

So they can lock the rotor so it doesnt start spinning??


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaMike said:


> So they can lock the rotor so it doesnt start spinning??


Yes.

They also turn the pitch of the blades so it quits when wind speed hits 60?? or if they are getting ice on them.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

If that was to be a picture of me, there would be telltale little round bruises on my back in the shape of a muzzle.

I don't even like it wearing new boots because the heels are too thick and it gets me off of the ground too far.

Mark


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I have been on plenty of roofs, but that no way.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Obama likes all those wind farms. Might make a good retirement job for him! He could help the environment


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Remember guys,its not the fall that kills you, it is the sudden stop at the bottom? If that was me, there would be a large poop stain on the blade. My mom, who has never had both feet off of planet earth at the same time, instilled a huge fear of heights in me at a very early age.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

My b.I.l. worked on those things for 10 years or so. He said worst days are when there is a gearbox leak 130' above your head. Long messy climb up the ladder with hyd. Oil everywhere.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Obama likes all those wind farms. Might make a good retirement job for him! He could help the environment


He could ride out there on the end of that blade; he would get a great view with lots of ups and downs.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

CowboyRam said:


> He could ride out there on the end of that blade; he would get a great view with lots of ups and downs.


"Ride"??

Heck, he's so dang windy that you could just set him out in the pasture and have him start making campaign promises...they'd prolly have to throw the brakes on them machines to keep from overdriving them.

He could blow up an onion sack 'til it pops!!

Mark

Come to think about it, he's high in fertilizer content too.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

glasswrongsize said:


> (Snip)
> 
> He could blow up an onion sack 'til it pops!!
> 
> ...


HA!!! I love it... onion sack... LOL

Like the last comment too...

OL J R


----------

